

Boston Angel Investors - nswanberg
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/06/01/boston-angel-investors/

======
hga
" _[...] what evidence is there that the Boston area has ever been a
sustainable place for startups to fluorish?_ "

His thesis is that Boston has an advantage for doing particularly difficult
things and the situation there gets ugly when they become easy or at least
easier.

